# Nephews first steelhead



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

had a great time Sunday my nephew has been patient the first three trips I took him he got skunked but it all paid off Sunday we caught 4. The smile on his face says it all can't wait to get him back down to river this coming weekend


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the pictures. I can't wait to get my first Steelhead. Hopefully my smile with be half the size of your nephew's........


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great photos. The kids hooked for life. 

Lunker23, what river have you tried to fish and what baits?


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Still waiting on my first one too. Im banking on this weekend


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

For you guys that haven't caught your first, keep at it! When you do get your first, you'll remember it for the rest of your life. Just be ready to be hooked for life


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the nice replies and yes he is hooked for life he called me yesterday asking what time I'm picking him up Saturday and he said when he was trying to go to sleep all he could see when he closed his eyes was his bobber going down and the steelhead flying out of the water. That's a sure sign he is hooked for life


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

haha, I cant tell you how many times I have closed my eyes at night and saw that very same thing  Im 27 and still have that "bobber down" dream


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Great photos. The kids hooked for life.
> 
> Lunker23, what river have you tried to fish and what baits?


I went out for my very first time this past Friday. I went to an undisclosed location on the Rocky River (I told my buddy that I wouldn't provide information of this "honey hole"). I was throwing Wolly Buggers (various colors) and egg patterns. The water was kind of high, cloudy and fast. Not the best conditions to land some Steelheads, but it was nice to get out there. 
Going out this Saturday for a few hours. Probably hit Rocky River again since its a short drive from my house. Conditions should be a bit better than this past Friday.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey lunker I know a spot where you can get stocked rainbow and then literally turn around a try for steelhead. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Hey lunker I know a spot where you can get stocked rainbow and then literally turn around a try for steelhead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


??????????!???!???


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

"bobber down" dreams are the best


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> haha, I cant tell you how many times I have closed my eyes at night and saw that very same thing  Im 27 and still have that "bobber down" dream


your telling me! It plagues me from september - may. Either bobber down or the sound of the reel going zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZZZ.


----------

